# engine smoke



## joeb (Apr 9, 2006)

what should I do about a puff or two of dark smoke from my 14 yr old riding mower? This happens each time I start it, no matter if hot or cold


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

A puff at startup,probably from fuel being pulled in on choke,not to worry about thats gas rich smoke,white smoke would be oil.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

This is nothing to worry about. Keep mowing in peace... white smoke is something to begin worrying about.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Joeb....I bet you feel a lot better!!


----------

